
What a monopoly looks like - mrb
https://plus.google.com/+MarcBevand/posts/6bkxZHssQ1v
======
greenyoda
What evidence is there that this pricing has anything to do with Intel's
dominance in the market? It's possible that only a small percentage of chips
from a fab run work reliably at the higher clock speed, and customers are
willing to pay a premium for these rare, faster chips.

~~~
mrb
Well you answered your own question. Customers are willing to pay double for
an extra 2.7% because these CPUs are rare, because there is no equivalent
product from the competition, which is the definition of a monopoly (many
buyers, only one seller).

~~~
greenyoda
If AMD sold the same exact processor, wouldn't they also be charging premium
prices for the fastest chips? I'd expect that in a competitive market, prices
would be lower in general, but the fastest 5% of devices from each
manufacturer's batches would still be comparatively expensive.

